# Stirb Langsam 5: Ein guter Tag zum sterben - Teaser-Trailer zeigt euch erste explosive Szenen aus dem Film



## icon1zed (6. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb Langsam 5: Ein guter Tag zum sterben - Teaser-Trailer zeigt euch erste explosive Szenen aus dem Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb Langsam 5: Ein guter Tag zum sterben - Teaser-Trailer zeigt euch erste explosive Szenen aus dem Film


----------



## kidou1304 (6. Oktober 2012)

yaaaaaay er ist back


----------



## z3ro22 (6. Oktober 2012)

fand die letzten filme mit ihm alle toll.


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Oktober 2012)

Der vierte war sehr schwach. Vor allem Justin Long nervte als "sidekick" extrem mit seinem treu doofen hundeblick. Warum holen sie nicht mal wieder Reginald VelJohnson ins Boot? Mir fehlt der dicke *** richtig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand den vierten ganz unterhaltsam, allerdings wesentlich schlechter als die Vorgänger. Mal schauen was aus dem wird, anschauen werd ich ihn mir auf jeden Fall


----------



## cryer (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand alle Teile sehenswert. Aber das Prinzip der beiden ersten Teile, auf einem engen Raum die Geschichte zu erzählen und John allein gegen alle kämpfen zu lassen, wurde ja bereits für Teil 3 aufgehoben. Und so gern ich Samuel L. Jackson als Zeus sehe, aber es war leider der Anfang vom Ende von Die Hard. Damit wurde die Grundidee verwässert und die Die Hard Serie ist eben nun nur noch ein "Buddy-Movie". In Teil vier war McClanes Tochter dabei, in Teil 5 sein Sohn. In Teil sechs ist es dann vielleicht mal wieder seine Frau Holly und in Teil sieben der Familienhund aus Teil 1... Trotzdem freue ich mich auf den neuen Teil: denn eins haben alle Die Hard Filme gemeinsam, Bruce Willis in einer seiner besten Rollen


----------



## Lukecheater (7. Oktober 2012)

Yippieh ka yeah, MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ernsthaft? They are raping the shit out of the franchise. 

Naja schmunzeln musste ich jetzt schon. Freu mich irgendwie trotzdem drauf. Siehe Avatar ^^


----------

